# VITUIXMÄN = My failure videos



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

I've been 7 years on Youtube. I have had fun, as well as failures. I put them together.

("Vituixmän" is the Finnish language, and means "total failure")


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Dude I've seen a ton of you're videos and you're one cool guy! Thanks for posting this, really made my night especially the clip with the knifes and the balloons 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Timpa :thumbsup:

That was fun and when You fell over, all these Finnish "power words". So familiar


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

Thank you guys!

Although I am prepared for a variety of situatoins, everything cannot be predicted. And the result is this


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Why do you cover your face with a balaclava? You look like a terrorist.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Your video is very entertaining


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

Thank you!

Anonymity. Iwould even throw in clown outfit, but I have chosen this way.


----------

